# gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken



## Katakuri (2. April 2018)

*gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Also vor ein paar tagen hab ich mir meinen ersten pc zusammengebaut
Inhalt:
i7 8700k
asus maximum hero x (ac) Mainboard
16gb(2x8) Gskill Trident Z 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 Cl 1.35V Ram

wenn ich nun xmp im mainboard aktiviere, bootet der pc nicht.
hab auch schon versucht alles manuell einzustellen und mit der geschwindikeit runter zu gehen doch nichts hilft.
läuft immer mit 2133mhz.
ram is auch definitiv im richtigen slot. A2 + B2 wie im handbuch angegeben

hoffe jemand hat eine lösung für mich.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Das Bios mal aktuallisiert?
Ansonsten mal mit den Timings etwas runtergehen.Probier mal mit 16-16-16


----------



## Cosmas (2. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

tja so is das mitm RAM...

da wirste wohl erstmal das BIOS checken und auf den neuesten stand bringen müssen, evtl timings etwas runterdrehen oder die voltage DEZENT erhöhen, wenn das alles nichts hilft dann limitiert wohl das board oder es besteht eine seltene unverträglichkeit mit dem RAM, denn die meisten Trident Z so wie meine RGB version sind ja mit Samsung "B-Die" bestückt und die zeigen sich doch in der regel recht kontaktfreudig...

bei mir ist es zB das Board, da hab ich bisher die vollen 3600 nicht fahren können, 
dann bekomme ich die gleichen probleme, kein booten und dann voller reset auf 2133, 
wenn ich jedoch auf die maximal offiziell unterstützten 3200 gehe, läufts problemlos mit dem xmp autosettings...

das erinnert mich daran, das ich mal mit den timings spielen wollte und auch selbst noch nicht mit der voltage gespielt habe.


----------



## 4B11T (2. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

So "langsamer" Ram mit Samsung B-Die Chips muss doch im XMP starten, Board und Ram sind ja auch sehr ordentliche Hersteller. Ich vermute einen defekt. Ram riegel mal einzeln testen bzw. wenn möglich in einem anderen PC. Wir reden hier ja nicht über 4000+ Mhz oder irgend ein OEM Schrott-Board.

Bios Reset machen, Bios Update. Nichts einstellen außer XMP. Wenn du XMP anmachst will er auch MCE mit anmachen, das bitte verneinen.


----------



## Cody_GSK (4. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Die Module einzeln auf Funktion zu testen und das BIOS zu aktualisieren ist grundsätzlich ein guter Anfang.

Sonst ein noch zwei allgemeine Empfehlungen zum Troubleshooting von mir:

1) Speichere deine jetzigen BIOS Einstellungen als Profil ab, lade die Defaults und prüfe ob das aktivieren des XMP dann erfolgreich ist. Speziell wer seine CPU übertaktet und die Nebenspannungen ausgelotet/manuell fixiert hat, muss dies für den höheren Speichertakt unter Umständen wiederholen.

2) Verneine die Frage zum Turbo Enhancement nach dem aktivieren des XMP und teste ob Maximus Tweak statt AUTO mit Mode 1 oder Mode 2 für dein System besser und stabil funktioniert. Maximus Tweak beeinflusst wie das Mainboard einige der erweiterten Timings trainiert und ob es sich dabei an das XMP hält oder die sekundären Timings des XMP ignoriert.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Katakuri (4. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Also hab jtz alles ausprobiert (bios war aktuell, auch einzeln die ram sticks probiert) doch es funktioniert nicht.
Krieg maximal 2500mhz 14 cl oder 2800mhz 16 cl. 
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: egal wie viel volt ich einstelle beim nächsten booten steht immer noch 1.088voltage rechts.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

XMP ist auch deaktiviert?
AI Overclock Tuner evt. noch auf auto oder so?


----------



## 4B11T (5. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

wo "rechts" stehen 1,088v wie ist die Spannung benannt? Bitte mal Screenshot (oder Handyfoto) vom BIOS posten. Das passt weder zum XMP Profil (1,35v) noch zum JEDEC SPD (1,2v)

Normalerweise solltest du überhaupt nichts manuell einstellen müssen, auch die Memory Voltage wird vom XMP Profil eingestellt.


----------



## Katakuri (5. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lÃ¤sst sich nicht overclocken*

Also hier der Screenshot:Mobo - Album on Imgur
Hab jtz an der vccio voltage usw rumgeschraubt und krieg jtz 3000mhz cl 17 hin bei 1.4 volt. Aber wie man sieht ist rechts im hardware monitor die voltage immer noch bei 1.088. Wenn ich woanders die voltage ändere wird sie nach nem reboot korrekt angezeigt nur ram nicht 😡


----------



## 4B11T (5. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Äußerst seltsam, auch die CPU wird mit 1,088v angezeigt. Wenn der RAM wirklich nur mit 1,088v läuft, würde das natürlich erklären warum er sich mit dem Takt so schwer tut. Fehler am Mainboard wäre hier auch denkbar. Wenn du das Setup speicherst und rebootest, müssen dort 1,4v stehen und auch anliegen, wenn das nicht passiert lässt sich der Fehler leider nur schwer auf BIOS, Mainboard oder CPU (SOC Speicherkontroller) eingrenzen.


----------



## Katakuri (5. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

wenn ich cpu auf 1.2 ändere läuft sie auch mit der geschwindikeit.


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Welche Spannung wird denn beim Ram angezeigt wenn XMP aktiviert ist?
oder startet der Pc garnicht mit XMP?Kannst du da keine Taktfrequenz wählen?
Die Spannung für den Ram muss ja für den normal Betrieb schon 1.2 V. haben. 	SPD Voltage für 2133.
AI Overclock Tuner steht auf manuell?


----------



## Katakuri (6. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Wenn ich xmp aktiviere bootet der pc nicht. Muss dan manuell auf 2500mhz runterregeln. Stellt den ram auf 1.35V aber rechts in der hardwareinfo bleibts auch bei 1.088


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem AI Overclocktuner?
Dann steht da bestimmt noch was auf auto im Bios und der regelt das noch alleine.Oder mit dem Board stimmt was nicht.
Was wird denn mit cpuz o. HWinfo angezeigt bei den Spannungen.
Wie gesagt der Ram braucht ja schon 1.2 V mit 2133Mhz.Zumindest ist das so hinterlegt und angegeben.
Mal ein Cmos Reset gemacht?
Bios aktuell?
Vielleicht siehtst du hier noch bestimmte Einstellungen:Asus Maximus X Hero -> adaptive voltage funktioniert nicht


----------



## Katakuri (10. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

bei hwinfo wird 1.2 v angezeigt. aber wenn ich auf 1.35 wechsel bleibts bei 1.2.
ja cmos reset habe ich gemacht. bios ist aktuell.
war heute bei nem freund und mein ram hat in seinem "billig" mainboard für 110€ tadellos funktioniert.
einfach xmp an und alles läuft.
hab jtz ne rücksendung fürs mainboard bei amazon beantragt.
kann ja nicht sein das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Cody_GSK (10. April 2018)

*AW: gskill trident z lässt sich nicht overclocken*

Falls du das Board noch nicht eingepackt hast, flashe das BIOS noch mal neu und führe anschließend ein CMOS_CLR durch, bevor du es mit dem XMP noch mal versuchst. 

Wenn auch das nichts hilft, liegt vielleicht tatsächlich ein größeres Problem mit dem Board vor.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

